# Lighting opinions



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

I have recently set up a 180 gallon planted tank. I am doing a low tech system and I am looking to switch out the lights I have since they are 4 for and my tank is 6 foot. I was wondering if these would work, and if I would need 2 or just one? Thanks in advance!

Beamswork 72" ea 180 Timer 6500K 0 50W LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 19962636066 | eBay
[Ebay Link Removed] 72" ea 180 Timer 6500K 0 50W LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant | eBay[/url]


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't go with those on a 180. I would look at 2 x VivaGrow 36" lights or the "Hi Lumen" beamswork @ 7700 lumen or higher. 

I have one of those EA 180 with the lower lumen. It isn't a lot of light for plants.


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

lnstevens said:


> I wouldn't go with those on a 180. I would look at 2 x VivaGrow 36" lights or the "Hi Lumen" beamswork @ 7700 lumen or higher.
> 
> I have one of those EA 180 with the lower lumen. It isn't a lot of light for plants.


Daynight RGB LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 24 7 Remote Automation Vivagrow | eBay
[Ebay Link Removed]

These what you're talking about?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't post eBay links but here is a link to Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/VivaGrow-Aquarium-Freshwater-Remote-Automation/dp/B01BX6KLCQ


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

lnstevens said:


> Can't post eBay links but here is a link to Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VivaGrow-Aquarium-Freshwater-Remote-Automation/dp/B01BX6KLCQ


Holy cow!!! That's the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 branded under VivaGrow at HALF the price I paid for the Finnex 24/7!!!
In this case, too bad they're not making them bigger than 48", but 2 36" could work.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

dup


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

AbbeysDad said:


> Holy cow!!! That's the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 branded under VivaGrow at HALF the price I paid for the Finnex 24/7!!!
> In this case, too bad they're not making them bigger than 48", but 2 36" could work.


Not exactly. It functions a little different, isn't' quite as bright (not much dimmer, but a little) and isn't branded finnex. The legs are different as well as the LED totals I believe.

But for the price that's 2 and it has a sealed power supply and takes a standard round power plug instead of Finnex proprietary 2 prong setup.

The only other lower priced light I've looked at are Fluval's myself and I'm considering switching in the future to 2 x Plant 2.0 w/ wifi due to the 3 year warranty. They are not twice the cost of the Finnex and they offer a warranty 6 times longer and are fully waterproof, unlike finnex.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wes_Slavens said:


> I have recently set up a 180 gallon planted tank. I am doing a low tech system and I am looking to switch out the lights I have since they are 4 for and my tank is 6 foot. I was wondering if these would work, and if I would need 2 or just one? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Beamswork 72" ea 180 Timer 6500K 0 50W LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 19962636066 | eBay
> [Ebay Link Removed] 72" ea 180 Timer 6500K 0 50W LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant | eBay[/url]
> ...


2 EA -180's would be fine for a low tech tank.. A bit boring maybe..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html



> 30" Beamswork Razor 6500K (EA80):
> Center-----6" off center
> 1” - 250
> 4” - 84
> ...


2 would double PAR where they overlap and are close together.. Larger fixtures also increase overall PAr slightly..

You may get away w/ one of these:


> ELF 1800 6500K LED Pent 72" 0.50W Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 180cm 280x
> 12000 lumen, 0.50W LEDs,
> Dimensions - 72.25” x 5.25” x 1.25”
> Brackets add 1.25" in height
> ...


$119.......
Like getting 3 EA180's.. Well like 3.33..........
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-6500K-Aquarium-Light-Freshwater/dp/B01D57OLKO
Recommended over the 1st choice BTW..


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

lnstevens said:


> Not exactly. It functions a little different, isn't' quite as bright (not much dimmer, but a little) and isn't branded finnex. The legs are different as well as the LED totals I believe.
> 
> But for the price that's 2 and it has a sealed power supply and takes a standard round power plug instead of Finnex proprietary 2 prong setup.
> 
> The only other lower priced light I've looked at are Fluval's myself and I'm considering switching in the future to 2 x Plant 2.0 w/ wifi due to the 3 year warranty. They are not twice the cost of the Finnex and they offer a warranty 6 times longer and are fully waterproof, unlike finnex.


The fluvals are great lights in my opinion. My buddy had the planted one on his 75 and did great. I have the reef 2.0 on a 75 and love it as well. I will say my only complaint is sometimes it forgets what it is programmed to do and I have to long into the app

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Wes_Slavens said:


> The fluvals are great lights in my opinion. My buddy had the planted one on his 75 and did great. I have the reef 2.0 on a 75 and love it as well. I will say my only complaint is sometimes it forgets what it is programmed to do and I have to long into the app
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


After Fluval everything start's going up in price, which is one of the reasons I'm using VivaGrows vrs anything else. Personally I'm still looking around. I've been looking at Radion, DSunY and others.

For a low-tech tank though VivaGrow or Fluval is probably all you need. I run a High Tech tank so I have been considering various options.

And on a 180 I would actually run 4 of those 36" and as far as I know Finnex doesn't make a 72" either and I would run 4 x Finnex as well due to light spread.

This is where Fluval actually becomes less expensive because for something like a 180 because the light spread and PAR from my research (and experience having a Marine and Reef original version to play with) are quite a bit better on the Fluval compared to the others.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

lnstevens said:


> Not exactly. It functions a little different, isn't' quite as bright (not much dimmer, but a little) and isn't branded finnex. The legs are different as well as the LED totals I believe.
> 
> But for the price that's 2 and it has a sealed power supply and takes a standard round power plug instead of Finnex proprietary 2 prong setup.
> 
> The only other lower priced light I've looked at are Fluval's myself and I'm considering switching in the future to 2 x Plant 2.0 w/ wifi due to the 3 year warranty. They are not twice the cost of the Finnex and they offer a warranty 6 times longer and are fully waterproof, unlike finnex.


I dunno...Both have 7000k LED's, 24/7, legs look the same, and the remote control is identical. "If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's prolly a duck!" .... just saying.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

AbbeysDad said:


> I dunno...Both have 7000k LED's, 24/7, legs look the same, and the remote control is identical. "If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's prolly a duck!" .... just saying.


80 White + 40 RGB on Vivagrow

96 White + 48 RGB on Finnex. 

Remote operates a little different as well. Legs are different. 

I was wondering if they were 7k or not.

If the LED's are identical, based on the difference in Quantity and if both companies are using .5W LEDs then the VivaGrow will be 17% less bright than the Finnex.

IIRC Par @ 18" on the Planted Plus 24/7 is in the 50 range, putting this one in the 40 range. That is still not bad at all IMO.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

lnstevens said:


> 80 White + 40 RGB on Vivagrow
> 
> 96 White + 48 RGB on Finnex.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the clarification ... so I guess it's a Finnex wanna be - lol
The differences are pretty subtle, must be there's no patents involved here,


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> 2 EA -180's would be fine for a low tech tank.. A bit boring maybe..
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html
> 
> 
> ...


Would I only need 1 of the one you recommended or would I need 2 because the tank is 2 feet wide by 2 feet tall?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Wes_Slavens said:


> Would I only need 1 of the one you recommended or would I need 2 because the tank is 2 feet wide by 2 feet tall?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Your going to need two of just about any of the less expensive ones for full coverage on a 2' tank. 

Fluval and Current supposedly can cover a 2' tank and based on the coverage of the Reef and Marine 36" I have on a 40B I would actually believe it of fluval. I don't have a Current to compare to.

I suspect that Beamswork or VivaGrow x 4 - 36" or 2 x 72" (beamswork does a 72" for most) would be cheaper than Fluval or Current though.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wes_Slavens said:


> Would I only need 1 of the one you recommended or would I need 2 because the tank is 2 feet wide by 2 feet tall?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


You would need to raise it higher than standard but it is possible to get by w/ one even considering the depth..Unfortunately I don't believe there ar "real world" PAR measurements for this model..


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> You would need to raise it higher than standard but it is possible to get by w/ one even considering the depth..Unfortunately I don't believe there ar "real world" PAR measurements for this model..


Great thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

